# Metallica Fanboy vs. Noel



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 7, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy vs. Noel
​Arena:


> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Metallica Fanboy’s Active Squad*

*Daremyth* the female Igglybuff  <Cute Charm> @ Moon Stone 
*Scorpicore* the female Skorupi  <Sniper> @ Lansat Berry 
*Fort* the male Shieldon  <Sturdy>	@ Jaboca Berry
*Good Croc* the male Totodile  <Torrent> @ Muscle Band
*Bad Croc* the male Krokorok  <Anger Point> @ Absorb Bulb
*CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet  <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
*Kanine West* the male Snubbull  <Intimidate> @ Red Card
*Reaper* the female Phantump  <Harvest>	@ Enigma Berry
*My Lips Don't Lie* the female Smoochum <Forewarn> @Lucky Egg
*Garage Wolf* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Thunder Stone


*Noel’s Active Squad*

*Yuzuki's Role Model* the female Swellow <Guts> @ Life Orb
*Koharu's Role Model* the female Mismagius <Levitate> @ Sachet
*Sakura* the female Empoleon <Torrent> @ Wide Lens
*Passport* the male Venusaur <Chlorophyll> @ Big Root (EXP: 6)
*Tomoebi* the male Aurorus <Refrigerate> @ Zoom Lens (EXP: 4)
*Shedinja* the genderless Shedinja <Wonder Guard> @ Magmarizer 

*Command Order*

Noel sends out.
Metallica Fanboy sends out and commands.
I ref, and hopefully don't screw many things up.
May the RNG be ever in your favor!


----------



## Noel (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry! Passport is male, I'm sure.

I'd like to send out Yuzuki's role model, the Swellow, please.

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## M&F (Mar 7, 2015)

Heh, I'm tempted to go all-out with some Ice STAB... but my lips have in fact told some falsehoods today. So instead, we play *Good Croc*, and maybe even Bad Croc later.

Now then, commands on... ILS, you've been around the block for a long time, so I figure you won't have as much trouble resolving conditionals and working out the unusual effects of moves and all that mechanical jazz as most tryout refs would. So I think I'll be taking a closer look at how you handle the prose. Doesn't mean I don't have a few choice curveballs to throw around the block, of course. But first, some grey-area reffing... Oh, and of course, while this won't be requisite in regular matches (at least not yet), make sure you show me your calculations and your random rolls, so I can easily check if they're all running smoothly.

Now then, enough pep talk. We're on the slower end and we have someone to put through a bunch of conditionals, so why don't we get started on that. Let's begin with a solid (or, as it were, liquid) *Whirlpool*. You know how it is, one bird stuck in the vortex is better than two flying around doing whatever they want. If she's good at staying out of your attack range, though, spike with *Razor Wind*, let that rip in one action. If there's a Substitute in the way, maul it with *Ice Punch*.

Next thing, we're going *Ice Fang* on default -- shouldn't be difficult to land it when your opponent is in the weeping eye of the hurricane, which we should hope for. If there are Double Team clones out there, whip up a nice *Rain Dance* to poke through them. If you're having trouble getting the jaws in for any reason other than a Substitute or Double Team clones (for each case, we're doing the respective previous command), check your *Hidden Power*.

And lastly, no matter what, we finish with *Ancient Power*. Let's see how finely honed our hax is.

*Whirlpool/Razor Wind/Ice Punch ~ Ice Fang/Rain Dance/Hidden Power ~ Ancient Power*

Now, good luck making heads or tails of that wall o' text, heheh. I worry about the newbie, but at least, I won't be this annoying for the entire match.


----------



## Noel (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you, Mr. Squirtles, and nice to meet you, Mr. Metallica Fanboy. I hope this will be an interesting match.

Hello, Swellow. Before you are trapped by Good Croc's Whirlpool, I'd like you to give him a good *Boomburst*, please. I think you should be fast enough so that there won't be any problems there. But if you can't do that, *Focus Energy*, please.

Next, even though Good Croc will have you trapped in a whirlpool, he should still have to come over to you in order to use Ice Fang. When he gets near, I'd like it if you could *U-Turn*, but instead of returning to your ball, I'd prefer if you turn straight up, so that hopefully you'll be out of range by the time Good Croc recovers from the attack. I hope there won't be any problem with using U-Turn to attack and escape the Whirlpool at the same time, but if you don't think you can do that much, try to hit him with an *Air Slash* before he can attack.

Hopefully you can be out of the Whirlpool, but I don't know if you'd be able to be out of range for Ancient Power. I don't think it will matter, though, at least not right now. Try to finish up with *Air Slash*. I think that should have a farther range than Ancient Power because of how it is, but if that's still too far, maybe you'll be able to hit with *Boomburst*. If won't work either, then please try to use *Focus Energy* instead.

*Boomburst / Focus Energy ~ U-Turn / Air Slash ~ Air Slash / Focus Energy*

(I think I'm doing this right, but please tell me if I didn't understand something.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 7, 2015)

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...



*=Round One= *

*Metallica Fanboy*














Good Croc (M) @Muscle Band
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Torrent
Status: Normal. | Mood: (ง ͠° ل͜ °)ง
Commands: Whirlpool/Razor Wind/Ice Punch ~ Ice Fang/Rain Dance/Hidden Power ~ Ancient Power

*Noel*














Yuzuki’s Role Model (F) @Life Orb
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Guts
Status: Normal. | Mood:  (ง ͠° ل͜ °)ง
Commands:  Boomburst /Focus Energy ~ U-Turn /Air Slash ~ Air Slash/Boomburst/Focus Energy​

It was a regular day at the ASB Central Stadium. Although it had recently seen more use thanks to the recent rash of test battles, it still seemed as empty and deserted as it had always been. After picking up Noel’s rental team, each off-colored capsule emblazoned with RENTAL across its top half, the battlers and the referee made their way into the arena itself. The bleachers were desolate, except for a couple making out at the very top, and a hobo who’d passed out near them. Paying no heed to any of them, the trio positioned themselves: Metallica Fanboy at the right side of the arena, Noel at the opposite corner, and the referee, along with his signature Wartortle companion, placed himself at the podium located in the middle. With a burst of light, each Trainer sent forth their Pokémon. The mentoring referee sent out his hyperactive, yet well-meaning, Totodile, who was jumping around like a frog having a seizure. Meanwhile, the second Trainer sent out a magnificent bird, a Swellow. Her own Taillow, who up to now had been quietly perched on her Trainer’s shoulder, chirped with excitement at the sight of her evolved form, seeing in that spectacular creature her own small self a few battles in the future.  The referee took out his newly-granted ref flags, one red, and one green, both emblazoned with Poké Balls, and waved them to signal that the battle had commenced.

	Yuzuki inhaled deeply. Good Croc smirked, expecting a pesky Growl or maybe a measly Echoed Voice, but was taken completely by surprise when the sound of a million voices screaming smacked him in the face like a tidal wave. The Swellow was wildly agitating her wings, arching her back, screeching until her lungs gave out. The little pink orb tied around her neck shone, inadvertently sapping a bit of her health. Everyone present covered their ears, except those two lovebirds (was that even humanly possible?).The hobo was startled by the attack, and quickly ran out of the stadium before further destruction ensued.

        Once he recovered from the acoustic onslaught, Good Croc began bouncing anew. The trapdoor in the middle of the Stadium whirred and hummed to life as it slid open, revealing a pool of glistening water. The liquid slowly began churning, and the Totodile cackled like a warlock. It was mostly just for show, however; the Swellow lifted an eyebrow, still flitting slightly overhead. Croc frowned, and the vortex died out. The trapdoors slid into place, clicking when they reached their original position.

	Without any warning, Yuzuki dived at Good Croc at an amazing speed. Just as she was about to hit Croc, the Swellow sharply banked upwards into the air, striking at the crocodile with her sharp talons. The slash stung more than usual, leaving a nasty bruise where Yuzuki struck him. _The buck stops here,_ thought Good Croc, but alas, that confounded bird was out of range. Instead, he closed his eyes and concentrated, trying to tap into a deep, unseen power. When he opened his eyes, he frowned; topiary-colored spheres danced gingerly around his head. With a sigh, he flung the orbs towards Yuzuki, barely wincing as each ball of energy connected with her, dissipating with a small _pift_. 

_That’s the best you got?_ Yuzuki chirped. She had Croc right where she wanted him.  That racket she made earlier certainly left him more than a little rattled. She flew a little closer to her mark, and with a quick flap of her wings, she managed to compress a good chunk of wind into a light-blue slice and direct it towards Croc. The blow stung frightfully, making Croc cringe forget what his Trainer ordered him to do next.  This time, it was Yuzuki’s time to grin. ​

*=End of Round One= *

*Metallica Fanboy*














Good Croc (M) @Muscle Band
Health: 60% (capped) | Energy: 94%
Ability: Torrent
Status: Normal. | Mood: Angrily grumbling at himself.
Commands: Whirlpool ~ Hidden Power (Grass) ~flinched

*Noel*














 Yuzuki’s Role Model (F) @Life Orb
Health: 93% | Energy: 82%
Ability: Guts
Status: Normal. | Mood:  ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ. ʜᴀʀᴅᴇʀ, ʙᴇᴛᴛᴇʀ, ғᴀsᴛᴇʀ, ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ .ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
Commands:  Boomburst ~U-Turn ~Air Slash

*Referee's notes*
-Noel ain’t putzing around; she’s going in for the kill.
-Used the order in the ASBdb type chart to randomize Hidden Power.
-Made Whirlpool deal 4% damage since it deals 3.75% without rounding, and I feel that STAB should always add at least 1%.
-The energy recoil is already included in the energy cost in the calculations 
-U-Turn was a critical hit. Noel’s hax game is on point.
-I am disappointed with all the Swellow sprites/models Game Freak has designed. :( They need to take advantage of those wings!



Spoiler: Calculations/Rolls



Calcs:
MF:
Whirlpool- 0% damage dealt, 1% energy expended.
Hidden Power (Grass)- 4% damage dealt, 3% energy expended.
Total- 4% damage dealt, 40% damage received (capped), 4% energy expended.

Noel
Boomburst- 20% damage dealt, 8% energy expended.
U-Turn (crit)- 13% damage dealt, 5% energy expended.
Air Slash- 11% damage dealt, 5% energy expended.
Recoil- 3% damage dealt.
Total- 40% damage dealt (capped), 7% damage received, 18% energy consumed.

Rolls:
I use random.org for rolls. I get a feeling it’s not the right site.
Whirlpool got a 6 in its accuracy roll. The way I roll it is if the roll turns up higher than 85 (in Whirlpool’s case), the attack misses.
Air Slash rolled 7 for accuracy, 10 for flinch chance.



*Next Round* 
-Noel attacks.
-MF attacks.
-I ref.​


----------



## Noel (Mar 8, 2015)

Excuse me, but if Swellow took 11% damage from attacks, then shouldn't she only have 86% Health because of taking damage from Life Orb?

Well, whether or not I'm right, I don't think that will make a difference. And I hope there aren't any serious problems here, so I think I can command now.

You're doing a good job, Swellow. You've been a good role model for Yuzuki so far :)

I think your Air Slash worked out very well for us, so you can try to keep on using it, please. But I guess Good Croc can try to block that, so in when you don't think you can hit with Air Slash maybe you should use Focus Energy. And if you have used Focus Energy, I guess it would be better for you to use Sky Attack instead. One turn, please.

I guess if you can hit with Air Slash but not Sky Attack you should still use Air Slash though.

*Air Slash / Focus Energy / Sky Attack ~ Air Slash / Focus Energy / Sky Attack ~ Air Slash / Focus Energy / Sky Attack*


----------



## Noel (Mar 8, 2015)

By the way, sorry to take up more of your time, but now that I look at it again, I'm surprised that Good Croc's Hidden Power became a Normal type move. I don't think it's normally possible for Hidden Power to be Normal type. Although I'm not sure if that would be the same in this ASB League.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for pointing out the Life Orb damage! I'm on it.
As for the Hidden Power, I'm pretty sure it can be normal type? I'll wait for MF.


----------



## M&F (Mar 8, 2015)

Nope, Hidden Power can't go Normal-type.

Moreover, Whirlpool shouldn't have worked. It can only form, as it were, whirlpools, rather than twisters. I could only have landed that if Swellow was either on the water or, like, adjacent to it. And Swellow wasn't even using a move that required her to be near Good Croc... And moreover, had Whirlpool worked, U-Turn wouldn't have, as the Swellow would have been bound to it and unable to just dash out of it (wouldn't be such a good trapping move otherwise, would it?). I figure you may have been misled by the fact that U-Turn is described as being able to circumvent trapping effects -- this is only as far as switching out goes. All in all, you'll need to watch out a little more closely for those judgement calls...

Onto calculations. Rounding up was fine in this case, but if you're doing it based on whether it came from STAB, you might run into problems. How you'd run it if the move had been super-effective, thus multiplying the damage further, for one... and for another, it'd definitely be out of place in things like Constrict (1% base damage, STAB makes it 1.25% and adding a flat 1% instead would double the base damage) or Fury Attack (could gain a lot of unecessarily added damage this way). There's nothing wrong with rounding up from .75, but you should have a set standard for what rounds up and what rounds down, rather than one based on the circumstances (and indeed, you didn't round up for Air Slash, although it ended in .75). Other than that, damage calculations are fine (although I'll have to point out that decimal base damage values are a thing now, so Whirlpool would've had  3.5% base -- no penalty here, though, since we're having trouble getting this on the db and I guess there hasn't been enough noise about it). The rest is mostly spot-on, although Whirlpool needs to be costing 1% extra as it has an effect (this was a recent change to the calculation format, though, so I guess it's not a big deal). Moreover... I was thinking of whether the same would apply to U-Turn in this case, and it's actually busting my brain. But yeah, other than that, the calcs are right; they seemed off at first but then I realized I was completely failing to notice the Life Orb effects, whoopsie. And oh, before I forget, random.org is perfectly fine for rolls, actually! I use it myself. Make sure you're rolling out of 100 if that's what you're going for, though (those low numbers sound almost like you'd accidentally set the roller for a lower maximum... although, eh, that still could perfectly well just be the way the RNG spoke).

As far as the prose goes... I feel like it'd be a little easier to read if you split the paragraphs a little further -- try one paragraph per move rather than one per action, unless you can make two moves in one paragraph flow smoothly enough. All the other technical aspects are good as far as I can tell, although the descriptions look a little strange in some places (for example, "The little pink orb tied around her neck stung a little" sounds like the orb is experiencing pain rather than its holder, and it's weird that it'd cause a clearly localized stinging sensation without directly being in contact with the Swellow). There's nothing in there that I'd fail you for or anything, but just some advice.

You're doing pretty well so far, all in all, you'll just have to be a little more careful about resolving moves. Don't be afraid of having things not go as the trainer was expecting when they were issuing commands.

Let's see what that round looks like after the Whirlpool snafu is ironed out, hmm? And Noel may want to issue new commands to go with that.


----------



## Noel (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm sorry, I've become very confused about whether or not changes are up to date? I'm not sure where to be looking for anything. The post looks like it's been updated, though. I think I will give the same commands from before.

Would anybody mind explaining what changes have been made, though, please?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 8, 2015)

Of course!

The flavor text has been changed since Whirlpool failed. The second paragraph has also been split into two. 
Since Whirlpool failed, calculations were redone; this resulted with Yuzuki ending in 93% health instead of the original 86%.


----------



## Noel (Mar 8, 2015)

Okay, thank you! I won't change the commands.


----------



## M&F (Mar 9, 2015)

For future reference, ILS, you'll want to post here about edits to reffings, rather than VMing me. That way, Noel can know as well.

Anyways, Good Croc. The newbie's good at this, but let's try something spiffy out. Lead with *Double Team*. After this, pop a quickened *Razor Wind*, see if you can mess with whichever move they're rolling out -- Air Slash and Sky Attack could get messed up by the wind, and I don't think they'll be using Focus Energy on that specific action. Wrap with a *Dynamic Punch* -- fingers crossed!

If you've been flinched in any action, carry your command over to the next one.

*Double Team ~ Razor Wind/Double Team ~ Dynamic Punch/Razor Wind*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 12, 2015)

*=Round Two= *

*Metallica Fanboy*














Good Croc (M) @Muscle Band
Health: 60% | Energy: 94%
Ability: Torrent
Status: Normal. | Mood: Angrily grumbling at himself.
Commands: Double Team ~ Razor Wind/Double Team ~ Dynamic Punch/Razor Wind

*Noel*














 Yuzuki’s Role Model (F) @Life Orb
Health: 89% | Energy: 82%
Ability: Guts
Status: Normal. | Mood:  ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ. ʜᴀʀᴅᴇʀ, ʙᴇᴛᴛᴇʀ, ғᴀsᴛᴇʀ, ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ .ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
Commands:  Air Slash / Focus Energy / Sky Attack x3

Yuzuki wasted no time preparing her next attack. Once again, a quick _flap_ produced a cutting wedge of wind and sent it hurtling towards the baby crocodile. Her aim, however, seemed to be a bit off; the Air Slash struck harmlessly against the artificial grass, cleaving the astroturf where it had landed. 

The Totodile chuckled before commencing his next maneuver. He ran around the arena on his stubby feetsies, picking up pace with each lap. Slowly, one, two, three images of the crocodile appeared running behind him. He positioned himself, along with his doppelgangers, around Yuzuki, staring intently at her, awaiting her next move. 

Wait, what? Four of them? She turned once again to her deities, begging them that, in their infinite glory, they let her land this one strike against her opponent. Another rapid beat of her extremities, another light-blue slice of air. Her hopes were raised for a moment since this one actually hit one of those little devils, but alas, it was short lived; the target of the attack dissipated. The Air Slash somehow made its way to the top of the bleachers, crashing against the highest wall of the stadium. The couple that had been there the whole match was startled, and they, too, fled, like the hobo before them.

Good Croc sneered at her opponent. _Who’s donger now?_ he snarled. The Water-type, along with his clones began to flap his arms ridiculously, making the Swellow chuckle. Who does this baby think he is, some kind of synchronized swimming routi-

_OW!_
_SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT_

A flurry of sharpened winds flew at Yuzuki, pummeling and cutting her relentlessly. The gale slammed her against the floor, but she took advantage of the momentum and used it as impulse to fly towards Good Croc.

Filled with adrenaline, the Swellow whipped up more winds with a flick of her wings (try saying that five times fast). _BACKAIR SLASH,_ she shrilly chirped. In her haste, however, her aim suffered, causing yet another one of Good Croc’s clones to disappear, and causing Croc to yet again laugh at her ineptitude. 

The Totodile slowly, _slooooowly_ walked towards the Swellow. She landed, and cocked her head to the side as Good Croc’s fist began to glow. Both Trainers stared anticipating the result, one in horror, the other in glee. Yuzuki, seeing Croc was about to attack, jumped a bit to the side to avoid the punch. It was, however, too late; Croc had let loose, slamming Yuzuki hard in the face. The blow had the force of a thousand suns, or at least, Yuzuki felt that it did. The Flying type got little x’s for eyes for a few brief moments as her face smashed into the ground. As the Swellow got up, she tottered around, dazed from the previous attack.​
*=End of Round Two= *

*Metallica Fanboy*














Good Croc (M) @Muscle Band
Health: 60% | Energy: 81%
Ability: Torrent
Status: Normal. One clone remaining. | Mood: ༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽YOU CAME TO THE WRONG DONGERHOOD༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽
Commands: Double Team ~ Razor Wind ~ Dynamic Punch

*Noel*














 Yuzuki’s Role Model (F) @Life Orb
Health: 66% | Energy: 67%
Ability: Guts
Status: Severely confused (50% chance of confusion). | Mood:  wut
Commands:  Air Slash x3​
Notes:
-For Double Team, I did a bit of digging and found Superbird’s scale. It was 1 clone every 12 speed points.  This was 3.583 for Croc; rounded down, it gave him three clones.
-So on top of the final energy calculation, I add an extra point for effects? Isn’t that already factored in in the db energy cost?
-For Double Team I used Kratos’s scale (1% per clone+some more depending on speed, 3% in Croc’s case). I like it more because it seems more realistic; a crocodile with stubby feet would have a harder time running around than a Swellow.
-I lowered the second Air Slash’s accuracy by 10 points because of the Razor Wind, but it still rolled a 59. 
-The ‘she’s done good’ thing is a reference… I saw it on Gravity Falls once, and it’s apparently a reference to something else.
-Sorry MF, but Razor Wind doesn’t work like that. :P I remember that, in the anime, an Absol once used Razor Wind by making many wedge-like winds (much like Air Slash) with its horn-scythe-thing and barraging the foe with them.



Spoiler: Calculations/Rolls



Calcs:
MF:
Double Team- 0% damage dealt, 6% energy expended,3 clones created .
Razor Wind- 8% damage dealt, 7% energy expended.
Dynamic Punch- 12% damage dealt, 6% energy expended. 
Total- 20% damage dealt, 0% damage received, 13% energy expended.
	Noel
		Air Slash- 0% damage dealt, 5% energy expended.
		Air Slash- 0% damage dealt, 5% energy expended.
		Air Slash- 0% damage dealt, 5% energy expended.
		Recoil- 3% damage dealt.
		Total- 0% damage dealt, 23% damage received, 15% energy expended.
Rolls:
Dynamic Punch rolled a 2. _A motherflubbing two._. 
First Air Slash rolled a 100; it needs 95 or less to land.
Second Air Slash had a 24% (rounded up) chance of accuracy. Is this correct?
Said Air Slash rolled a 76; it needed a 24 or less to land.
Third Air Slash rolled 79 for accuracy; needed a 32 or less to land.


Command Order:
-MF attacks.
-Noel attacks.
-I ref.


----------



## M&F (Mar 15, 2015)

Oof, sorry I've taken a bit here. Rough week, rough week...

You're doing good so far! Yes, 1 clone per 12 points of speed works well, although, technically, I think most refs (myself included) do 12.5, specifically. And ha, no need to apologize, I was fully expecting that not to work, if only because Totodile is _massively_ behind Swellow in terms of Speed and so has basically no chance to mess with enemy attacks like that (although, in retrsopect, Swellow _was_ bogged down by conditionals. hmmmmmm...). In any case, be sure to check the official ASB flavor on moves, too, as there are occasions when it will diverge from the anime.

Anyways, Good Croc, let's keep it simple. *Screech* to torture that frazzled bird's head, then hit hard with *Double-Edge*. Then, let's try *Ancient Power* again to wrap this up.

*Screech ~ Double-Edge ~ Ancient Power*


----------



## Noel (Mar 15, 2015)

That was a bit unlucky. Sorry, Swellow, I guess it would be for the best to switch out so that you don't hurt yourself. But, before you do that, I'd like you to try another Boomburst, please. It's fine if you can't manage it, though.

After that, you can come back and I'll send out Koharu's role model.

*Boomburst ~ Switch (Koharu's role model)*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 17, 2015)

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*=Round Three= *

*Metallica Fanboy*














Good Croc (M) @Muscle Band
Health: 60% | Energy: 81%
Ability: Torrent
Status: Normal. One clone remaining. | Mood: ༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽YOU CAME TO THE WRONG DONGERHOOD༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º༼ ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽ºل͟º ༽
Commands: Screech~Double-Edge~Ancient Power

*Noel*














 Yuzuki’s Role Model (F) @Life Orb
Health: 66% | Energy: 67%
Ability: Guts
Status: Severely confused. | Mood:  wut
Commands:  Boomburst~Switch to Koharu’s Role Model​
The confused bird flapped about the arena while her Trainer stared in disbelief. She screamed a command, crossing her fingers that her Swellow would obey. Thankfully, Yuzuki somehow comprehended what she had to do. In her daze, she saw two vague blobs of blue and unleashed a great ruckus in their general direction. Good Croc braced himself as he saw his final clone do the same while it vanished.

Once he recovered, Good Croc decided to give Yuzuki a taste of her own medicine. He produced a horrifying guttural growl that pierced the ears of those present. The Swellow, her feathers ruffled by the audial onslaught, let her guard down.

Before her Pokémon could be further hurt, however, Noel whipped out Yuzuki’s Poké Ball and recalled her, transforming the Flying-type into a bright red beam that returned to the capsule. In the bird’s stead, Noel sent out a witch-like apparition, a Mismagius. 

Just as the ghost made her entrance to the arena, a bullet pierced Noel’s skull. The Trainer slumped to the floor, lifeless. Metallica Fanboy took out his cellphone and called emergency services while his Totodile looked on, stunned. A team of snipers perched on the rooftops of the Stadium slowly stood up. At the behest of the referee, they roped down to the arena and explained the situation: various Trainers, most of them renowned in the League, had committed treacherous acts. Noel, they explained, was on their hit list. As the team made their way out of the Stadium, a high-pitched siren could be heard nearing the arena.​
*=End of Round Three= *

*Metallica Fanboy*














Good Croc (M) @Muscle Band
Health: 60% | Energy: 79%
Ability: Torrent
Status: Normal. | Mood: Creeped out by Koharu.
Commands: Screech

*Noel*














Koharu’s Role Model (F) @Sachet
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Levitate + Aroma Veil
Status: Normal. | Mood:  Toying with her Trainer’s soul.
Commands:  Switched in
Yuzuki’s Role Model (F) <Guts> @Life Orb
Health: 65%|Energy: 59%
Status: Normal. |Mood: Squirming in her Poké Ball.
Commands:  Boomburst~Switch into Koharu’s Role Model​


Spoiler: Calculations/Rolls



Calcs:
MF:
Screech- 0% damage dealt, 2% energy expended.
Total- 0% damage dealt, 20% damage received, 2% energy expended.
	Noel
		Boomburst- 20% damage dealt, 8% energy expended.
Recoil- 1% damage.
		Total- 20% damage dealt, 1% damage received, 8% energy expended.
Rolls:
Confusion roll was 70. It needed 50 or less for confusionfail.
Screech rolled a 56. Needed 86 or more to fail.


*Ref’s Notes:*
-Can we please get a replacement for Noel? Why were they banned?

*Command Order:*
-Noel commands.
-MF commands.
-I ref.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 17, 2015)

Time for DQ.

Metallica Fanboy gets $20. 
Noel gets nothing, and 1 experience and happiness to be distributed among their Pokémon.
Good Croc gets 1 EXP and happiness.
I get $15. I was wondering if I was eligible for the $15 bonus, seeing as this was Noel's first battle and all, but with the recent developments I'm guessing I'm not. Additionally, if I'm approved, can these rounds be redeemed?

MF told me that this thread shouldn't be closed yet, just in case.

edit: the prizes given are those stated in the arena description.


----------

